# Why isn't there an acronyms thread/post pinned?



## motocrash (Nov 20, 2017)

Also new ones are popping up with new products etc.The times they are a changing...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

Probably will get updated by a moderator so you don't have 50 thousand people making up junk.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 20, 2017)

I concur that it should be overseen.Maybe contact the mod's to submit a new acronym,but there isn't one as of now.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 20, 2017)

I could have sworn that the old forum had a link on the main page that went directly to an "acronym glossary" where you could find out the meaning of TBS, AMNPS, MES, and this site's other commonly-used abbreviations.


----------



## mosparky (Nov 20, 2017)

Go to the "For New Members Forum". At the top you will see "New Member Sticky". Click that and the top item is "Acronyms"


----------



## motocrash (Nov 20, 2017)

The one I remember was the one Chef JJ cited "Danger Acronym Minefield".That was the good one.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 21, 2017)

I think the one that was linked to previously was located at: http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?ams/smf-acronyms-definitions.8539/

I am happy to update this one as needed.. maybe just comment on that article if new ones need to be added.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 21, 2017)

Any possibility of making it easily accessible like it used to be? I can myself normally figure them out by taking them into the context of the thread.But...

Bill


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 11, 2021)

Acronym's
					

I have had several request for a list of them. Below you will find what we have. If there is anything else that needs to be added please let me know.   Acronyms and Definitions TBS - Thin Blue SmokeOTBS - Order of the Thin Blue SmokeCBP - Cracked Black PepperSnP - Smoke n PitECB - El Cheapo...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

